# My tea and coffee corner



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi,so finally after moving to a new house with my wife, I have completed my setup for coffee and tea brewing  it consists of rancilio silvia, hario syphon, chemex, eureka mignon and graef 802, some teapots and a kettle


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice tidy set up


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> Nice tidy set up


Thanks! The trays from zassenhaus are really helpful :-D


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Enjoy your brewing corner and your new house:good:


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

thanks El carajillo









Silvia seems to be pushing it allright - shg Esmeralda from Mexico


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Stanic said:


> shg Esmeralda from Mexico


Nice set up able of producing some fantastic coffee ^^^ of which the one above looks exquisite.

I also wish you many happy days ahead in your new home


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Nice set up able of producing some fantastic coffee ^^^ of which the one above looks exquisite.
> 
> I also wish you many happy days ahead in your new home


thank you mr. Ratty









finishing the Esmeralda, I am really looking forward to the Finca Frailes from Costa Rica, with red honey processing..yum yum


----------

